# Cape San Blas/ST. Joe info needed



## flatsbroke22 (May 24, 2017)

I will be staying a SGI this weekend but with the predicted wind forecast out of the SW I was thinking about trailering the boat to CSB for calmer waters and hopefully cleaner water. I was at SGI last weekend and got blown around and the water there had turned to chocolate milk. I've never fished St. Joe bay before. I see there is a public ramp in the state park. Are there any issuses I need to be aware of? Any fishing info would also be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## 95g atl (May 24, 2017)

should be lots of folks there for Memorial Day Weekend.  
I am tempted to go down regardless.

Subscribed to see what everyone says.


----------



## 1eyefishing (May 24, 2017)

Check on what time the gate opens to the state park. If you want to be on the water super early, then presnells or the city ramp are your options. On big holiday weekends there will probably be a line of trailered boats at the gate when it opens.


----------



## 1eyefishing (May 24, 2017)

Presnells a lot closer to SGI anyway. It's a good ride out the cape.
But launching at the State Park put you on the lee side of the cape in a Southwest wind. Best part about it if the wind is up.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 24, 2017)

1eyefishing said:


> Check on what time the gate opens to the state park. If you want to be on the water super early, then presnells or the city ramp are your options. On big holiday weekends there will probably be a line of trailered boats at the gate when it opens.





The gate at the park opens at 8 AM.


----------



## jeardley (May 24, 2017)

I just got back fom st joe bay yesterday. Can't speak for the boat launch since we were fishing out of kayaks but the water was clear and the fishing was good when we weren't getting blown around. Caught alot of trout and a handful of reds


----------



## Rabun (May 24, 2017)

The boat ramp facilities are very good...now that they got the gator out of there.  If you know anyone that has a park pass that can go with you they get the code and you can get in whenever you like.  SW wind should be good for the bay.  There is flounder along the grass lines and trout and reds cruising deeper in the pot holes and grass flats.  We had good luck with doa paddle tails on a 1/16 oz red jig head.

Good luck...let us know how you make out


----------



## mcagle (May 24, 2017)

Rabun said:


> The boat ramp facilities are very good...now that they got the gator out of there.  If you know anyone that has a park pass that can go with you they get the code and you can get in whenever you like.  SW wind should be good for the bay.  There is flounder along the grass lines and trout and reds cruising deeper in the pot holes and grass flats.  We had good luck with doa paddle tails on a 1/16 oz red jig head.
> 
> Good luck...let us know how you make out



This is spot on.  Gulp shrimp work well under a Cajun thunder as well, just prepare to catch a lot of short fish.  You can buy an annual pass at the state park and get in the gate 24/7.  I think it is $125.  It is only $100 if you have ever served. It might be worth it to beat the holiday boaters.  Feel free to pm me and I will give you all the info that I can.


----------



## flatsbroke22 (May 25, 2017)

Thanks guys! Just the info I was looking for. I don't mind the 8:00 opening with the crowd I got going, doubt we can get there before then. Lol. I'll post up the results this weekend.


----------



## Killer Kyle (May 25, 2017)

Beautiful place down there!! Lots of flats Bayside right off the Bayside beach of the park. Be careful...last year I was fishing the flats throwing a Zara spook jr, and a seagull swooped down and got it. I tried jerking it away before the gull got it but it was too late. It got real ugly. I had a seagull flying around in circles on the end of my line. Had to jerk it down, reel it in, and unhook it. It was my worst fear come true. I always knew that one day it could happen when fishing topwaters, and it did. Otherwise, lots of good fishing back there! Beautiful place, and a nice town. Can't wait to go back. Post a report and let us know how you do!!


----------



## Rabun (May 26, 2017)

Killer Kyle said:


> Beautiful place down there!! Lots of flats Bayside right off the Bayside beach of the park. Be careful...last year I was fishing the flats throwing a Zara spook jr, and a seagull swooped down and got it. I tried jerking it away before the gull got it but it was too late. It got real ugly. I had a seagull flying around in circles on the end of my line. Had to jerk it down, reel it in, and unhook it. It was my worst fear come true. I always knew that one day it could happen when fishing topwaters, and it did. Otherwise, lots of good fishing back there! Beautiful place, and a nice town. Can't wait to go back. Post a report and let us know how you do!!



I've never had a seagull take my bait but have had several get tangled in my surf lines.  They do make a racket when they're hung up.  Glad you got if off ok.

I've also snagged several turtles in the surf, but always managed to get them released.

I do love that area of FLA


----------

